# Delicious protein shakes/powder during pregnancy?



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like to get a little bit more protein, and one thing that is always easy for me to get down is some sort of 'shake'. I often use chocolate, strawberry, or vanilla Instant Breakfast powder to make a 'shake'...sometimes adding fruit, etc. I am wondering if there is anything similar with more protein in it, or perhaps something that is healthier in general (Instant Breakfast has lots of sugar and carbs.)

Any suggestions for a really awesome tasting protein shake or powder to add to milk? (If it tastes weird at all I won't be able to get it down.)


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

i had preeclampsia and my midwivs were adamant that i eat 200 grams of proteina day to help stave off this disease. it was hard! they said the best thing to do was eat lots of eggs, whole fat dairy products and meat, but they felt it was ok to do protein powder once a day. however, dont use protein powder as a main source of protein as it really isnt a whole food and isnt used as well by your body as say a nice ribeye steak fried in butter and salt!

so here is my favorite shake/smoothie for pregnancy;
1 can coconut milk (no protein but lots of good fat and calories)
1 scoop plain whey protien powder (20 grams per scoop and tastes great and doesnt have soy in it)
1 tablespoon maple syrup or raw honey
2 raw egg yolks from organic, pastured hens and a farmer you know is good (egg yolks have about 3.5 grams protien each)
1 frozen banana
4 dates, pitted of course
a handful of frozen blueberries
whole milk to cover

blend and enjoy


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismama!* 
i had preeclampsia and my midwivs were adamant that i eat 200 grams of proteina day to help stave off this disease. it was hard! they said the best thing to do was eat lots of eggs, whole fat dairy products and meat, but they felt it was ok to do protein powder once a day. however, dont use protein powder as a main source of protein as it really isnt a whole food and isnt used as well by your body as say a nice ribeye steak fried in butter and salt!

so here is my favorite shake/smoothie for pregnancy;
1 can coconut milk (no protein but lots of good fat and calories)
1 scoop plain whey protien powder (20 grams per scoop and tastes great and doesnt have soy in it)
1 tablespoon maple syrup or raw honey
2 raw egg yolks from organic, pastured hens and a farmer you know is good (egg yolks have about 3.5 grams protien each)
1 frozen banana
4 dates, pitted of course
a handful of frozen blueberries
whole milk to cover

blend and enjoy

I'd do the same basic thing except I'd substitute 2 cups of milk, kefir or yogurt for the whey protein powder (for 16 grams of protein). Personally I don't like processed food sources--but that's just my preference







Also, I'd dump the whole eggs in there, not just the egg yolk and that would give you another 3 or so grams of protein per egg.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I love Juice Plus' protein poweder... the dutch chocolate is fantastic!! They do also have a vanilla thats pretty good... but I personally much prefer the chocolate;0


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
I'd do the same basic thing except I'd substitute 2 cups of milk, kefir or yogurt for the whey protein powder (for 16 grams of protein). Personally I don't like processed food sources--but that's just my preference







Also, I'd dump the whole eggs in there, not just the egg yolk and that would give you another 3 or so grams of protein per egg.

my understanding about egg whites is that unless cooked, they are very difficult to digest so i only used the raw yolks. and yeah, processed protein powder is not ideal, but 200 grams of protien a day involves eating so so much that i just needed a small percent of those grams to come a bit more easily, whey protien being to me the best of the protien powder options.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I love Juice Plus' protein poweder... the dutch chocolate is fantastic!! They do also have a vanilla thats pretty good... but I personally much prefer the chocolate;0

Can this be purchased from a store or is it only available online?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never seen it in stores... I get it through my co-op (one of the ladys there sells it)... Tis delicious stuff!! My DS drinks at least a cup of milk with some of it mixed in these days too (I figure its probably pretty important since he's basicly weaned now :sniffle: )


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I loved Nutiva's hemp protein powder, especially the Berry Pomegranate.
http://www.nutivahempshake.com/berry.htm
For protein "powders" I am only comfortable with hemp or salba (chia) seed. I love raw egg yolks, too, but pp is correct in that raw egg white binds with the biotin in the egg yolk preventing absorption, so whites should be cooked.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

An easy and delicious favorite of mine, which is a good source of protein:

Low-fat chocolate milk (I've tried both cow's and soy)
1 banana
Big scoop of peanut butter
Ice

Tastes like dessert but is pretty good for you!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ihugtrees* 
I'd like to get a little bit more protein, and one thing that is always easy for me to get down is some sort of 'shake'. I often use chocolate, strawberry, or vanilla Instant Breakfast powder to make a 'shake'...sometimes adding fruit, etc. I am wondering if there is anything similar with more protein in it, or perhaps something that is healthier in general (Instant Breakfast has lots of sugar and carbs.)

Any suggestions for a really awesome tasting protein shake or powder to add to milk? (If it tastes weird at all I won't be able to get it down.)

When I was pregnant with Abigail, I drank the Curves protein drinks. I preferred the chocolate, but vanilla was good when you add berries.


----------



## Sugarshoc (Feb 5, 2007)

When I was pregnant I drank these shakes from a brand called Angel Milk. I loved it and all I did was add milk. It worked great when I couldn't keep up with being so hungry all the time.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

A midwife at the midwifery today conference shared her pregnancy shake recipe. It is in particular for right before birth, but as it is all whole foods, it would be good for anytime. I've adapted the recipe here to how I would make it (for anyone, and, particularly for a woman worried about pre-eclampsia (given the studies that enough vit c helps prevent pre-eclampsia)), and to increase protein and healthy, necessary fats.

First, you blend kale in orange juice. You probably want to cut the stringier portions out first (the stem part). this can be frozen as ice cubes for lots of smoothies, or used fresh.

then you blend the kale/oj mix with whole milk live culture yogurt, bananas, and frozen blueberries (she said that the blueberries are important because without them, its a green/brown color), and a dollap of flax seed oil, along with a raw egg yolk or two (don't add them first to the blender or they will stick to the blender and not mix all of them), and cod liver oil (natural not synthetic vitamins, with a good ration of vit d to vit a). I would also add cream, and coconut oil.


----------

